# Welche externe Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic MMX 300?



## Castelvetrano84 (3. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe die Beyerdynamic MMX 300 geholt und möchte nun auch die Soundkarte auf ein höheres Niveau bringen. Aktuell habe ich eine Creative Sound Blaster Z, aber ich merke keinen grossen Unterschied zu meinem alten Headset. Ich habe nun öfters gelesen, eine externe Soundkarte in Kombination mit dem Headset würde alles rausholen was möglich ist. Ich habe mir die G6 angeschaut. Könnt ihr mir noch eine andere empfehlen welches evt sogar noch besser ist, oder ist die G6 perfekt dafür oder werde ich von der Blaster Z zu G6 keinen grossen Unterschied feststellen?


----------



## Hubacca (3. November 2020)

Einfach mal hier im Forum suchen - da gibts schon einige Beiträge zu dem Thema:





						Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300
					

Soundkarte für Beyerdynamics MMX 300  Hallo Leute,  bin neu hier im Forum und suche eine passende (PCI) Soundkarte für ein MMX 300 Headset, kurz vorab; ich habe mir zuvor andere Beiträge zu diesem Thema angeschaut, leider haben mir diese nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.  Da mir inzwischen gute...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				








						Beyerdynamic MMX 300 mit 600 Ohm oder 32
					

Ich wollte mir das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 kaufen und bin am überlegen mit 32 oder 600 Ohm zu bestellen. Ich wollte mir so ca. ein Jahr später die Sound BlasterX G6 Soundkarte kaufen. Ich habe gelesen, dass man lieber die Kopfhörer mit 32 Ohm bestellen soll, da man eine gute Soundkarte benötigt...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Castelvetrano84 (3. November 2020)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Einfach mal hier im Forum suchen - da gibts schon einige Beiträge zu dem Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich gelesen, aber die reden extrem um den Brei. Ich weis man soll bei solchen Headsets eine SK kaufen, aber ich weis nicht ob ich es bei meiner Z belassen soll, oder eine neue holen soll und durch andere Foren hab ich gelesen, dass ich besser eine externe nehmen soll. Bisher liest man viel von der G6 und bei den 2 links von dir, wird die auch erwähnt, aber statt einfach zu begründen warum die G6, wird immer wieder das thema gewechselt  darum das neue Thema hier


----------



## Hubacca (3. November 2020)

Dann nimm den Link hier:





						Soundblaster Z am MMX300 austauschen?
					

Hallo,  ich habe das MMX300 am Soundblaster Z.   Ich habe schon diverse Threads gelesen und oft gehört das der MMX300 schlecht, doof und zu teuer ist. OK. Gehen wir davon aus er wird demnächst ausgetauscht aber bis dahin noch genutzt.  Werde ich wenn ich mir eine G6 Kaufe oder einen Sharkoon Dac...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## JackA (4. November 2020)

1. Das MMX300 ist kein besonderes Headset nur weil es teuer verkauft wird.
2. Ist das MMX300 ein 120€ DT 770 mit 20€ Mikro.
3. Muss eine externe Soundkarte nichts raus reißen, außer dir ist das MMX300 jetzt zu leise an der SB-Z
4. Mit welchem Headset hast du denn verglichen? Ich kenne 20€ Kopfhörer, die klanglich mit dem MMX300 spielend fertig werden.


----------



## kmf (10. November 2020)

JackA schrieb:


> 1. Das MMX300 ist kein besonderes Headset nur weil es teuer verkauft wird.
> 2. Ist das MMX300 ein 120€ DT 770 mit 20€ Mikro.
> 3. Muss eine externe Soundkarte nichts raus reißen, außer dir ist das MMX300 jetzt zu leise an der SB-Z
> 4. Mit welchem Headset hast du denn verglichen? Ich kenne 20€ Kopfhörer, die klanglich mit dem MMX300 spielend fertig werden.


Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr. Woher willst du das wissen? Verfügst du über technische Ausrüstung, um hier aussagekräftige Messprotokolle zu präsentieren? Irgendwie kommt mir jetzt Donald Trump in den Sinn. Woran mag das wohl liegen  ...?

@Threadersteller: welche Version MMX 300 hast du? 32 Ohm oder 600? Bei der letzteren benötigst du eine Soundkarte, bei der du die Ausgangsimpedianz explizit auf 600 Ohm einstellen kannst. Dadurch wird die Verstärkerleistung angehoben. Soundkarten, die das nicht in der  Software anbieten, haben eine zu  schwache Leistung.


----------



## Hubacca (10. November 2020)

@kmf: "....bei der letzteren benötigst du eine Soundkarte, bei der du die Ausgangsimpedianz explizit auf 600 Ohm einstellen kannst...."
Ist genauso ein unsinnige pauschale Antwort !

Es gibt einige Soundkarten die 600 Ohm Kopfhörer unterstützen (ohne Umschaltung) und auch manche MB Hersteller versprechen das man mit dem onboard Sound 600 Ohm Kopfhörer antreiben kann.
Dabei wird nicht etwa die Verstärkerleistung angehoben sondern einfach der Verstärkungsfaktor angepasst !
Allerdings ist nicht immer gesagt das es für den eigenen Geschmack und dann auch für die entsprechenden
Kopfhörer (mit verschiedenem Wirkungsgrad - die Impedanz sagt nix über die Lautstärke aus) laut genug 
wird....dafür haben wir hier schon genug TE´s gehabt die sich über die zu geringe Lautstärke ihrer
Soundkarte oder des onboard Sounds beschwert haben - obwohl sie für 600 Ohm KH/HS geeignet
angepriesen wurden.


----------



## JackA (10. November 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr. Woher willst du das wissen?


Was will Ich wissen? Dass der MMX 300 nur ein DT 770 mit Mikro ist? das ist eine offizielle Aussage von Beyer (wobei Ich das schon vorher wusste, weil Ich den DT 770, DT 880, DT 990, MMX300 und viele mehr bereits zerlegt habe und vergleichen konnte). Die sagen zwar, dass das ein extrem teures Mikro ist, was da verbaut ist, Tests zeigen aber, dass selbst ein 15€ Mikro ähnlich gut aufnimmt.
Und hier sind die Messungen vom 20€ Kopfhörer im Vergleich zum DT 770.
Was du jetzt politisch mit Trump willst, kann Ich nicht beantworten, zeigt mir aber, auf welchem Stammtisch-Niveau du scheinbar diskutieren willst. Naja.


----------



## kmf (10. November 2020)

Ich besitze das MMX 300, das DT 770 hat meine Tochter. Es sind deutlich hörbare Unterschiede zwischen den beiden an meinem Rechner, Soundkarte  ist eine ASUS STX II. Bestätigt übrigens auch das  Hifi-Forum.


----------



## JackA (10. November 2020)

@kmf
Schwache Argumentation.
1. Haben eure beiden überhaupt die gleiche Impedanz?
2. Hatten sie bei den Tests die selben Ohrpolster drauf oder jeder seine eigenen?
3. Hat die STX II nachweislich einen miserablen DAC verbaut, was für Tests eine schlechte Grundvoraussetzung ist.


----------

